# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Need help rehabbing

## Allthatremains

Morning.

Want to pay a trainer to follow me through a rehab cycle. I am back working out after a severe broken neck injury and have a long way to go. I am mostly interested in someone who can follow and mentor me. I am a 38 year old male, 5'9" 190 with approximately 18 percent body fat. I have gone through many of the steroid tutorials and have everything set up including PCT. I am planning to start with a cycle of 500 MG weekly of test ethanate and then moving to a test ethanate/equipoise stack. I am only concerned with regaining lost strength and mostly just conditioning. I want to be able to do a muscle up for my 40th birthday and be in good shape but will not be competing. 

I currently split time between the Houston and Tallahassee areas so online counseling is a must. If you are reading this and you want to help a formerly fit and active guy make his comeback let me know. Admins if this is not allowed or in the wrong spot please move or delete. Thank you.

----------


## almostgone

All that remains, personally, I would opt for PT supervised by a PT, DPT, CSCS. You may need to find a practice that can do televisits when you are bouncing between Houston and Tallahassee. Also, you need someone that can get you setup for NCV studies/myelogram, imaging, etc. should the need arise.

With your history, I would just jump into a trainer like you would find in a gym.

----------


## Allthatremains

Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear in the original post. I am over a year out from my last surgery and am basically as recovered as I'm going to get. I have very little nerve damage left and have regained most of my strength but it is still a bit difficult getting back into the swing. That's why I am going to go on a few Cycles to try to recover. I am interested in what you're talking about and considered HGH but doesn't seem necessary right now. I basically have 4 artificial discs in my neck and lower back so main goal is to strengthen all surrounding structures.

----------


## Allthatremains

I've just been trying to get serious about working out now for the last 6 months. Used to be in great shape but obviously deconditioned currently. Ideally I would find a personal trainer who is knowledgeable about using drugs in the best possible way for rehabilitation.

----------


## almostgone

> Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear in the original post. I am over a year out from my last surgery and am basically as recovered as I'm going to get. I have very little nerve damage left and have regained most of my strength but it is still a bit difficult getting back into the swing. That's why I am going to go on a few Cycles to try to recover. I am interested in what you're talking about and considered HGH but doesn't seem necessary right now. I basically have 4 artificial discs in my neck and lower back so main goal is to strengthen all surrounding structures.


You must have really healed well! I've been dealing with cervical radiculopathy for over a year and improvement is excruciatingly slow. Pretty sure there will be some grinding of C-5 and C-6 and disc arthroplasty. My situation is nowhere near as dire a yours was, but it has drastically weakened my left arm and affected my right arm although it isn't nearly as bad.

I'll stick stick by my recommendation just because of the trauma you dealt with. Good luck!!!
IF you can get a scripted Serostim or other pharma GH via medical necessity, I would certainly go for it.

----------


## Allthatremains

> You must have really healed well! I've been dealing with cervical radiculopathy for over a year and improvement is excruciatingly slow. Pretty sure there will be some grinding of C-5 and C-6 and disc arthroplasty. My situation is nowhere near as dire a yours was, but it has drastically weakened my left arm and affected my right arm although it isn't nearly as bad.
> 
> I'll stick stick by my recommendation just because of the trauma you dealt with. Good luck!!!
> IF you can get a scripted Serostim or other pharma GH via medical necessity, I would certainly go for it.


I appreciate that. I am very lucky. I actually worked with a broken neck for weeks. The surgeon ultimately said it was the strength of my neck and back muscles binding everything together that prevented worse spinal cord injury. there. Initially had a fusion which messed up other disc's. Long story short I had artificial disc replacement in Germany and fusion removed and again am very lucky. I am back to work and now trying to rebuild my body. I'm not perfect by any means but slowly getting there.

I have been doing X3 on and off and just exploring how I feel these last six months. I can bang out about 6 pull-ups, 40 pushups, etc. I am likely not going to return to weight training other than body weight and X3. I just do better with a mentor and need someone to help coach me through a few cycles of training really. Someone who has a lot of experience with working with athletes with prior injuries and steroid cycles. The hardest part was the loss of strength and deconditioning that occurs. It's a big psychological problem to work through.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> I basically have 4 artificial discs in my neck and lower back so main goal is to strengthen all surrounding structures.


9 out of 10 people don't realize that you can solve 9 out of 10 injuries by simply strengthening the surrounding structures. When I was about 20, I was out of training for a year with my left knee, but it has been fine ever since I started squatting heavier and heavier. I can happily run for an hour now. I ran a marathon last year (it took me six hours but I finished it).

Anabolic steroids also help.

One or two sessions of acupuncture on the area too to get rid of old phantom pain.

----------


## Allthatremains

Agreed. I think it can be tricky to get from weak to strong with an injury however. I had no real choice with a broken neck but I am going to get back there just need someone to follow and guide me a bit.

----------

